# I made my decision today



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I made my decision today between a MKII TT Roadster, an A6 3.0ltr Le Mans and a late commer - an S4 Cabriolet. And the winner is.....

S4 Cabriolet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I've made a few phone calls to brokers and they were all quoting about 8-9% off dealer prices so when I went into the dealer today I said this and he said that he would give me the same % of the total price including all options which the broker who I was going to use would also be going to give so it saves going through the broker.

Brilliant red, red roof, silver leather with black piping and silver headlineing. Sat Nav plus and TV etc.

I haven't ordered today, I'm still undecided on how to buy it, I suppose I could put the deposit down and sort that bit out when the time comes I guess but at the moment I'm indecided whether to pay cash - but why should I give Audi all that cash when it could be in my account earning interset. Do a bubble with a Â£5000 deposit with payments over 3 years with Â£19000 to pay at the end (I've got a broker for that with very good terms) or a straight forward HP agreement over 3 years.

At the moment I'm thinking of doing the bubble, that way I can keep the money in the account offsetting against repayments plus with about Â£5000 off list and also money back into the account with the sale of the TTR.

What do you guys think? Any other ways of paying that I haven't mentioned?

Graham


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You will not be doing concourse at Donnington then. One less for the pie man to worry about. Nice choice on the A4 :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know anything about financing but I'd expect a bigger discount. I could have got that level of discount when the S4 was fairly new.

The current A4 range doesn't have much time left so I'd be pushing for more money off to offset the greater depreciation. Admittedly the cab will probably be replaced last but the writing is on the wall.

I guess if you're financing, then depreciation will be quoted up front in the HP contract.

Good luck with it. Nice choice of car and colour :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Paul, I thought I was doing quite well with that amount of discount :? What amount of discount should I be aiming for?

Graham


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

With finance you don't usually get owt for nowt. On the balloon payments the interest is generally higher than straight HP. So you have to make sure this isn't more than your receiving by leaving it in the bank, This works out OK though if you are going to earn more money with what you didn't put down than the extra they charge. If the money isn't doing anything then the simplest way is to put down as deposit what you think the car will be worth when you dispose of it and finance the difference.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I haven't ordered today, I'm still undecided on how to buy it,
> 
> Graham


DON'T DO IT [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Some info on the mk2 pages here and some others ,, from Kam ,, http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80584

Sorry to see your TT go     hope you stay with us on here , and still hope to see you at Donnington


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> .......the winner is.....
> 
> S4 Cabriolet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


 [smiley=guitarist.gif] an excellent choice!



Love_iTT said:


> Hi Paul, I thought I was doing quite well with that amount of discount :? What amount of discount should I be aiming for?
> 
> Graham


You can get 10% from http://www.autoebid.com but TBH 8-9% from a main dealer doesn't seem bad to me, especially if you already have a relationship with them, service staff, etc [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

G - it's not bad but that's the sort of discount I'd expect a good negotiator to get during the normal life of a car. Now we're coming to the end I'd expect more although I might be being unrealistic.

Definately get some HP quotes. In that way you'll see what the guaranteed value is and hence we able to work out the total cost of ownership.

I could well be wrong but the S4's are quite costly anyway and with new A4's coming soon it's not gonna help. :?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Just remember that at the point of the deal, the dealer would have gone lower. Once you've consumed a lot of their time, and they're not budging, just say "I'm ready to buy today, but apparently you're not ready to sell me today" and walk away. Make sure they have your contact info and when they call you back, stick it to them... In the US, it's always best to buy during very slow days and/or last day of the month and at the end of that business day. The salesman is hungry for the sale to up his monthly total.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Speed Racer said:


> Just remember that at the point of the deal, the dealer would have gone lower. Once you've consumed a lot of their time, and they're not budging, just say "I'm ready to buy today, but apparently you're not ready to sell me today" and walk away. Make sure they have your contact info and when they call you back, stick it to them... In the US, it's always best to buy during very slow days and/or last day of the month and at the end of that business day. The salesman is hungry for the sale to up his monthly total.


bla bla bla...such a wisdom

Good choice Graham !!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think it' s the wrong colour for a car that is rather too long in the tooth to justify spending that amount on new, and that was never really top of the class in the first place :?

Depreciation will be a killer. You need a very chunky discount up front to claw some of that back.

Â£40K and it's gonna half in value in 2 years. Plus be harder to shift then since the new A4 cabs will be around by then, which will almost certainly eclipse the current car dynamically, further hitting not just residuals, but desirability too.


You could virtually buy Tim's nice S4 avant (which is let's face it, far less _bouffant_) AND a new TTR for what this car is going to end up costing you in total finance and depreciation.

But hey, your car, your money, your choice.

I'd think very carefully though. You doubtless have.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> I think it' s the wrong colour for a car that is rather too long in the tooth to justify spending that amount on new, and that was never really top of the class in the first place :?
> 
> Depreciation will be a killer. You need a very chunky discount up front to claw some of that back.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but apart from that, you think it's OK? :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A very nice choice Graham, although red is not my taste.

However for the sake of about 3 weeks is it worth seeing a TTR at you local dealer, so you have seen it in the flesh?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Richard, there are a few things about the roadster that concern me enough not to even bother going to have a look at it to be honest. I know that it is brimming with technology in comparison to my TTR but I've still got to like it in the first place (which I don't now) to even consider the merits of the new version.

I've also been thinking about the thoughts of the new A4/S4 being revamped shortly in 12 - 18 months time (who knows), now while that is true, I also have to consider that in that time I will be nearly 60  If I was a 30 or 40 something then perhaps I would have enough time to ponder and wait but to be honest and realistic (and it's a bitter pill to swallow) then I haven't got that much time left to keep holding on for the latest version. So the existing version will be fine for me and I will have to take it on the chin when then the newer version eventually appears. Also, there is a small chance that even if I do wait that I may prefer the older version anyway - as per the MkII Roadster.

Only I will know that I guess when the time comes but in the meantime...










That'll do for me :wink:

Graham


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome choice.

does the finance not depend on repayment options, % rate, offsetting the amount of cash that could be earning in your bank and how much cumulative interest that could be worth.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm still undecided on how to buy it, I suppose I could put the deposit down and sort that bit out when the time comes I guess but at the moment I'm indecided whether to pay cash - but why should I give Audi all that cash when it could be in my account earning interset. Do a bubble with a Â£5000 deposit with payments over 3 years with Â£19000 to pay at the end (I've got a broker for that with very good terms) or a straight forward HP agreement over 3 years.


Mornin' G

I guess it comes down to how much deposit you have and how low you want your monthly payment. I agree though that a balloon scheme would be best in your position. A garage or broker will try to selling you PCP, but your most economic avenue won't be PCP, but instead a variable BRP (Balance repayment scheme). Conventional PCP is weighted ridiculously in favour of interest e.g. on a Â£20k loan - payments would be around Â£300 a month (depending on APR etc, but lets use a round Â£300 to make it easier). In the first year of a BRP the capital you pay off is around Â£200 out of every Â£300 paid, however with a PCP it's only Â£100 for every Â£300 paid! That means that with PCP you are simply paying a majority interest for your first few years and not paying back capital until the later years (depending on the length of the term).

Bearing the above in mind, you may be able to afford more than you think. A BRP will mean extremely low monthly payments and also capital repayed quicker, due to the interest weighting.

Each personal circumstance is different, and of course so is ones attitude to loans, money etc, however do some figures with a broker with different size balloons, different length term periods (if you plan keeping the car for a long time then you can stretch it over 5 years with a BRP), different size deposits, then see how much you can afford each month. You never know, you may even be able to push the boat out a bit further and get THIS 

APR for a BRP is usually around 1.5 to 2% over base rate and flate rate will generally be around half your APR + about 0.25%. The benfit of Balloon schemes is the lower monthly payment and more importantly an Interest rebate if you settle early. So even if the APR seems higher than a standard HP scheme, you get the option of an Interest rebate if you settle early, unlike a HP loan which you will have to settle the whole amount for regardless of when you pay it back.

As for the broker, I can highly recommend Gareth Williams at Bespoke Automotive Consulting. He did all my finance which allowed me to afford a R32 at the same monthly cost a dealer wanted for a PCP on a GTi!

Give him a bell on 01276 855171/07887 950400.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> You never know, you may even be able to push the boat out a bit further and get THIS


Hi Kev,

You and I think alike sometimes you know, this is what I was looking at yesterday at my local dealer

THIS

Had the wife with me, so it was "Seats aren't very comfortable are they, it's very dark inside with all that black, how much are those tyres going to cost to replace...and on and on and...."

If I had been there by myself God knows what I would have come home with - well he does know actually and I'm sure you do too :wink: That is one hell of a motor which I've fallen in love with but the chances of me getting that are next to nil  Nothing to do with the cost - it's just the car.

Anyway, thanks for the info on the finance, very usefull information and I will keep you informed.

Cheers, Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> it's very dark inside with all that black


Got to agree with Hazel on that point!  Black in a convertible is always going to be dark with the roof up due to the dark colour of the roof, and then very hot with the roof down as it will soak up the heat. Light colours are best IMO.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

G - tell her the ride is better in a RS4 and you're simply thinking of her comfort. Get on with normal seats and it's smiles all around. 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> G - tell her the ride is better in a RS4 and you're simply thinking of her comfort. Get on with normal seats and it's smiles all around. 8)


What, you mean like

THIS ONE :wink:

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > G - tell her the ride is better in a RS4 and you're simply thinking of her comfort. Get on with normal seats and it's smiles all around. 8)
> ...


Hubba hubba! Get an optik pack retrofitted and you have one perfect RS4 Conv' IMO! 8)


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello

First of all great choice, I have an S4 Avant on order and can't wait for it to arrive some time in March, my father also has an A4 convertible coming at the same time. Is vindis audi your local dealer?

I ordered both our A4 and S4 through coast2coastcars and both are coming from Vindis Audi in Huntington. I got either 11-12% discount on both of them so they should be able to match that figure for you. I am quite happy to let you know who the salesman was and I will check exactly what discount I got. And by all means you can use my name and say that they gave me that level of discount and they should be able to match that for you.

euan


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I deal with Lee Stubbings @ Vindis for my cars, he seems a good bloke and managed some decent finance figures for me, especially the HP on the S4. I liked him enough to go back for my R8 order, and its obviously nowhere near being my nearest dealer.

Personally, if it was my money, I'd be looking at an RS4 as I expect the ownership costs (when you factor in depreciation) aren't that different - but its horses for courses 

Good luck, though, Graham - I hope your MKI finds a good home


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Hello
> 
> First of all great choice, I have an S4 Avant on order and can't wait for it to arrive some time in March, my father also has an A4 convertible coming at the same time. Is vindis audi your local dealer?
> 
> ...


Hi Euan,
Yes, Vindis Huntingdon is my local dealer and the salesman I deal with is Lee (and as you deal with Coast2coast then you probably deal with him too). There is a RS4 Avant sitting on the forecourt with a sold sign on it - not your one is it? I think it's new and not secondhand but can't be sure as my eyes were fixed on the Cabriolet :roll:

Thanks for the advice - much appreciated.

Graham


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes it was Lee that i have been dealing with and he has been excellent. Unfortunately mine is not an RS4 avant but just a S4 avant. If you are down to the dealership over the next week or so and if you have time can you ask lee if my s4 (black with red leather) or my fathers A4 convertible is in (mauritiaus blue with BBS CH style wheels) and if so have a look at it for me (any photos would be even better)

many thanks

Euan Goold

P.S. sorry for going off topic


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> I deal with Lee Stubbings @ Vindis for my cars, he seems a good bloke and managed some decent finance figures for me, especially the HP on the S4. I liked him enough to go back for my R8 order, and its obviously nowhere near being my nearest dealer.
> 
> Personally, if it was my money, I'd be looking at an RS4 as I expect the ownership costs (when you factor in depreciation) aren't that different - but its horses for courses
> 
> Good luck, though, Graham - I hope your MKI finds a good home


Thanks Tim, I started off bugeting for a MKIITT then an A6 and then an S4 Cabriolet and now you lot are convincing me to get an RS4 - I can resist everything except temptation :lol: :lol: I must admit that the RS4 does appeal to me a lot but I didn't think about it at the beginning, now I can't stop thinking about it - especially that Sprint Blue version with the silver leather.

Don't know what will happen to my TTR, I will probably end up breaking it and selling it back to stock to a dealer and selling the bits on here or Ebay, I doubt if anyone would be interested in it as it is, not for the money I would get doing it this way anyway. We shall see.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Yes it was Lee that i have been dealing with and he has been excellent. Unfortunately mine is not an RS4 avant but just a S4 avant. If you are down to the dealership over the next week or so and if you have time can you ask lee if my s4 (black with red leather) or my fathers A4 convertible is in (mauritiaus blue with BBS CH style wheels) and if so have a look at it for me (any photos would be even better)
> 
> many thanks
> 
> ...


If I get down there (which is quite likely) then of course I'll do that - no problems. Seems like Lee is getting a lot of custom at the moment but not supprising really, he's not your normal head-up-his-arse Audi salesman, he's a really helpfull bloke.

Graham


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Graham,
We were going down the S4 Cab route and ended up with an RS4 Cab. By the end of it, we were spending about Â£300 more per month but with a much better residual so my thoughts were that what we spent in three years would be recovered at the end hopefully between the difference in the balloon and the car's value. I might be wrong but will have fun finding out!

We were offered a bigger discount on the S4 Cab as they are not selling particularly well. However, I was told that the quota for RS4 Cabs is linked to the amount of A4 Cabs that are sold. Basically, you should get a dealer to do you a bloody good deal on a S4 if it means they can then order an RS4 off the back of it.

I did loads of research before we bought so feel free to PM if you like. I have always used Listers at Straford Upon Avon and they did the best deal again this time round.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thumbs-up all round for Lee then


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > G - tell her the ride is better in a RS4 and you're simply thinking of her comfort. Get on with normal seats and it's smiles all around. 8)
> ...


That seems to fit the bill! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Love the colour! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > You never know, you may even be able to push the boat out a bit further and get THIS
> ...


Could well cost you less to run than a new S4.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I think it' s the wrong colour for a car that is rather too long in the tooth to justify spending that amount on new, and that was never really top of the class in the first place :?
> ...


Well I could think of worse ways to squander 70p+ per mile in depreciation, and a few better ways.... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

<<sound of Graham doing sums in head....>>


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> <<sound of Graham doing sums in head....>>


 :lol: :lol: That is so true. Really got the bug now to go for it, I've been looking at two ex demo's - sprint blue etc etc - plus new as well. Discount has been difficult if not impossible at some dealers. 2% max on ex demo's and also on a new RS4 Cab. The up side is that it works out only a couple of K difference between an 06 plate and brand new, the difference is obviously ex demo is available now and new takes between 10 -12 weeks (assuming no porkies are being told :roll: )

I'll keep you informed.

Graham


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> ...........Really got the bug now to go for it, I've been looking at two ex demo's - sprint blue etc etc - plus new as well. Discount has been difficult if not impossible at some dealers. 2% max on ex demo's and also on a new RS4 Cab. The up side is that it works out only a couple of K difference between an 06 plate and brand new, the difference is obviously ex demo is available now and new takes between 10 -12 weeks (assuming no porkies are being told :roll: )
> 
> I'll keep you informed.
> 
> Graham


How does the price for this one compare with the dealer ex-demo's?

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/139297.htm


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Exactly the same price that I'm looking at but I can get 2% off that price. Price for brand new is Â£59,900 + any options also less 2%

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That Sprint Blue RS4 with the Silver Leather is [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I'd still rather have the Avant though.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree with Kell on Sprint Blue...

Just one thought from my experience. I purchased a 9 month old Renault some years back. Immediately it had a failure of the interior fan speed control (ran full blast or off on all other settings). This was repaired under warranty. 12 months later it failed again and cost Â£200 to repair. Renault refused a good will payment as I had bought it second hand outside the dealer network. 12 months later it failed again, and sold it this way.

Therefore if you are looking at the RS4 as a long term purchase it may be worth purchasing within the Audi network.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> The up side is that it works out only a couple of K difference between an 06 plate and brand new, the difference is obviously ex demo is available now and new takes between 10 -12 weeks (assuming no porkies are being told :roll: )


Wonder if Audi do the old BMW trick?

"Yes sir, it's a 12 week lead time for cars as they're built to order and there is a waiting list".

...4 weeks later...

"Good news Sir, we managed to get your car prioritised and it'll be here tomorrow".


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> That Sprint Blue RS4 with the Silver Leather is [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> I'd still rather have the Avant though.


Yeah, but I know how you feel about the TT Roadster too :wink:



mighTy Tee said:


> ...Therefore if you are looking at the RS4 as a long term purchase it may be worth purchasing within the Audi network.


No way would I buy outside of the Audi Network on a car like this.

Graham


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

oohhh Graham, do it. Dont go for the S4, you know the RS4 is really what you want.

Love_S4 vs Love_RS4

Even your name change looks better with the 'R' in it! :lol:

That blue one looks awesome. 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TTej said:


> oohhh Graham, do it. Dont go for the S4, you know the RS4 is really what you want.
> 
> Love_S4 vs Love_RS4
> 
> ...


I know, I know :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was just at my dealer ( Harold Wood ) selling my car and getting something sensible for my mum. :evil: Anyway right by the salesmans desk was a muggello Blue RS4 cab...Was very tempting as it had the Recaro Seats. So i was thinking easy for my mum to be able to get in and out. Then had to put sensible cap on and think about the boot and wheelchair etc etc. :evil:

I'm gunna miss my car so so much.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Go on, you know you want to!

We called on the Monday, test drove on the Wednesday, did the figures on the Thursday, and collected a car from Listers stock on the Friday! Four months on, still sounds great!! 

There are quite a few in stock so I would be surprised if you can't get a new one.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

IanWest said:


> Go on, you know you want to!
> 
> We called on the Monday, test drove on the Wednesday, did the figures on the Thursday, and collected a car from Listers stock on the Friday! Four months on, still sounds great!!
> 
> There are quite a few in stock so I would be surprised if you can't get a new one.


The one in Harold Wood is brand spanking new. Sitting in the showroom like a sexy damn minx.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Graham,

Suprised to find this thread and learn you're going for a S4! Yesterday I put down a deposit on the A5, so in a few months time, the Kneesworth TT meet will look a bit odd 

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Suprised to find this thread and learn you're going for a S4! Yesterday I put down a deposit on the A5, so in a few months time, the Kneesworth TT meet will look a bit odd
> 
> Simon


RS4 rather than S4 Simon - well thats my aim anyway, But yes you're right, the Kneesworth meet will be look a bit strange. There could be more non TT's there than TT's depending on who turns up. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------

